# Don't tell my parents, i shouldn't be on the settee



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not supposed to get up on the sofa, but I do as soon as no ones looking! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol .... I'm not a cockapoo I'm a cushion


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

shhhh I won't tell your parents Bayley xxxx

Lovely pic ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, it suits him, sitting up there


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau in a very similar pose - must be a Cockapoo thing  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL it is totally a cockapoo thing!! Lady always sits like that


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhh ....lovely pics.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah...the ornamental cushion thing..... I'm proud of them as that's what they really ought to be at home. 

Julia x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha he really does look like a shaggy cream cushion and very please with himself lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I never see Izzy sitting she's either asleep or charging around .....


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Cute picture! ...Cocoa does the same thing as well!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle does not sit on the sofa - she sits on whoever is sitting on the sofa!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah cute!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha, love it! They all get away with it, looking so cute!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Treacle is gorgeous enough to get away with anything!!


----------

